# Falsos disparos en triac



## Josema8 (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola, Un saludo...

Estoy realizando el circuito para encender un pequeño electrodoméstico mediante una pulsación en un pulsador momentáneo. La siguiente pulsación apaga el electrodoméstico.

La cosa es aparentemente sencilla, una báscula basada en el 4013 "ilumina" un optoacoplador MOC3020 que es el que dispara el triac para que éste de o quite los 220 volts de alterna del aparato.

No tengo ningún problema en esta forma de control. La cosa viene en que cuando "enchufo" el circuito por primera vez a la corriente de red, se produce un "salto" de medio segundo durante el cual el triac parece conducir y por lo tanto el electrodoméstico se enciende. Luego se apaga y se queda estabilizado esperando la señal en gate; pero ese salto de corriente lo da.

He aislado todo para intentar dar con el problema, hasta quedarme únicamente con la parte de optoacoplador y triac. Aun cuando no hay señal en el optoacoplador, al dar corriente al circuito, el triac se inicia conduciendo durante un breve periodo de tiempo y por lo tanto dando un "fogonazo".


Quisiera saber si existe alguna manera de evitar ese salto de conducción con el pico inicial de red o si es un problema conocido de los triacs.

Cualquier ayuda será muy bienvenida, este problema me trae loco ya...


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 3, 2013)

Si es triac de gate sensitivo deberias optar por colocar otro que no sea de ese tipo, por otro lado mira el datasheet del opto y se sugiere la resistencia que tienes de 470 en 180, cambiala, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## capitanp (Abr 3, 2013)

Bueno estas poniendo una carga inductiva (electrodoméstico) al triac y como estas desfasan la corriente de la tension el triac puede quedar disparado, que es lo que te pasa







Proba poniendo un capacitor y una resistencia en serie con el Triac


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 3, 2013)

Si es cierto, no se porque imaginaba que manejabas una lampara    usa las recomendaciones de disparo de ese opto, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Josema8 (Abr 4, 2013)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Probaré esta noche las soluciones que proponeis a ver si alguna me da resultado...¡alguna de ellas tiene que servir para que el triac no haga un intento de encendido cuando se le da la corriente de la pared!... 

Ya os comentaré para cerrar el hilo con alguna conclusión experimentada o no.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2013)

Primero usar una fuente decente, una mala alimentación llevará a disparos del biestable.
Antirebotes en el pulsador
Luego el optoacoplador y red snubber a la medida de tu carga.


----------



## Josema8 (Abr 4, 2013)

Mmmh, no es que quede disparado, es que cuando recibe la tensión de la red entre los terminales M1 y M2, entra en conducción como medio segundo y entonces entra en corte esperando la señal en gate. Se le "escapa" la conducción en el momento de enchufarlo.

Esta opción de R-C ya la probé, pero no parece tener ningún efecto.  Probé una resistencia de 470R y un condensador de 100 nF.  




capitanp dijo:


> Bueno estas poniendo una carga inductiva (electrodoméstico) al triac y como estas desfasan la corriente de la tension el triac puede quedar disparado, que es lo que te pasa
> 
> http://www.optecpower.com/Aplicaciones/Aplicacion 900/Image9540_opt.jpeg
> 
> ...





Probé las tres formas de disparar el triac, pero ninguna de ellas pareció atajar el efecto "rebote" del triac al darle corriente. Lo que le tengo de carga es una fuente de alimentación, que debe tener bastante carga inductiva...pero es que con una lámpara tiene el mismo comportamiento.

Por cierto, disparando el triac con los métodos 2 y 3 (para carga inductiva) tiene el indeseado efecto de que en corte el triac sigue proporcionando a la carga entre 50 y 60 volts, no se corta por completo...no me preguntéis la razón, porque no lo se.

He cambiado el triac por si estaba defectuoso...pero sigue igual.

Ya no sé si probar con otro tipo de triac que no sea el BT-136... por lógicas razones de seguridad, no quiero que el dispositivo se dispare medio segundo a funcionar como loco cuando metes el enchufe en la pared. 




fdesergio dijo:


> Si es cierto, no se porque imaginaba que manejabas una lampara    usa las recomendaciones de disparo de ese opto, chauuuuuuuuu







Scooter dijo:


> Primero usar una fuente decente, una mala alimentación llevará a disparos del biestable.
> Antirebotes en el pulsador
> Luego el optoacoplador y red snubber a la medida de tu carga.




Sí, ya me he dado cuenta de que un biestable es de todo menos estable...

Pero no es la parte del biestable (o "báscula", como la llamo yo) ni su alimentación la que está fallando, sino la parte de potencia del triac a partir del optoacoplador. Asegurado puesto que he eliminado toda la parte de biestable y he dejado la parte de triac pelada... con el opto sin "iluminar", y realiza la misma acción vergonzosa cada vez que se enchufa, tiene un "rebote", y no se lo está causando el control defectuoso de ningún biestable. 

Gracias por el mensaje, de todos modos.


----------



## opamp (Abr 4, 2013)

Puedes colocar una red R-C ( 0.1uF-1KOhm ) entre los pines 4y6 del MOC.

Particularmente cuando conmuto cargas inductivas a 220Vac coloco DOS MOC3020 en serie para doblar sus voltajes. Se colocan las entradas, led´s en serie y las salidas optoriac´s también en serie.


----------



## Josema8 (Abr 4, 2013)

No sé si será porque el triac que uso es demasiado sensible o qué, pero lo que consigo con un RC entre las tatitas 4 y 6 del opto es que el triac permanezca en estado de conducción. 

Voy a intentar conseguir un optoacoplador zero-crossing (el MOC 3020 no lo es), ya que parece ser que el problema está en que el opto no permanece completamente abierto y durante el pico del arranque conduce lo suficiente entre las patitas 4 y 6 como para disparar el triac... (por favor, corrijanme si acabo de decir una barbaridad...).

No sé si también existen triacs "zero crossing". ...




opamp dijo:


> Puedes colocar una red R-C ( 0.1uF-1KOhm ) entre los pines 4y6 del MOC.
> 
> Particularmente cuando conmuto cargas inductivas a 220Vac coloco DOS MOC3020 en serie para doblar sus voltajes. Se colocan las entradas, led´s en serie y las salidas optoriac´s también en serie.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2013)

Probaste 1k entre G y A1 ?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 4, 2013)

A mi nunca me ha pasado, pero yo también intentaría "ensordecer" la puerta como dice dosmetros


----------



## opamp (Abr 4, 2013)

De acuerdo Scooter y DOSMETROS , se trata de reducir la sensibilidad de la activación  del triac .
De frente colocaría un triac de por lo menos 800VDRM y de "puerta dura",100ma a más.
En segundo lugar el MOC es de sólo 400V (insuficiente para 220Vac), aún peor para cargas inductivas , los picos del transitorio en la conexión deben ser importantes y es muy probable que se supere los 400V y activen el triac del MOC.
Debe colocar el Gate a un potencial más cercano a A1 mediante resistencia de 1KOhm o menor en paralelo con Cond de 0.1uF insensibilizando el gate y amortiguando el ruido electrico . 
En un comentario anterior le recomiendo colocar 02 MOC en serie y hacer que soporten 400V+400V=800V.
En estabilizadores de tensión de red de 220Vac colocamos 02 MOC en serie para activar cada triac de potencia para conmutar las derivaciones del autotrafo de regulación .


----------



## Josema8 (Abr 5, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probaste 1k entre G y A1 ?



No, lo probaré esta noche cuando llegue a casa. Resistencia, RC en serie, RC en paralelo...ya le probaré de todo, pero creo que solo me queda darle con un martillo...

Lo malo de "ensordecer" demasiado la gate es que te quede sorda para cuando en realidad la quieras disparar.

Hice la prueba de sacar la patita de gate de la proto. Si no hay señal en gate (triac del optoacoplador completamente abierto en ausencia de señal de luz), no hay disparo ni conducción que valga, NO ES EL TRIAC EL QUE CONDUCE ESPONTANEAMENTE entre T1 y T2, sino el opto el que permite una "avalancha" entre su T1 y T2 al encender que excita la gate del triac cuando no toca.

De todas formas, como el problema parece estar en el opto, encargué un optacoplador "zero-crossing" y a 800 Volts. Eso debería solucionar el problema de la avalancha.



Hola, Opamp, gracias por tu atención a mi problema.

Siguiendo vuestros consejos, voy a ensayar tanto un opto de más calidad y voltaje, con zero-crossing como un triac más potente y en teoría preparado para cargas inductivas, aunque todo está apuntando a que la cuestión díscola está en el opto, ya que absolutamente nada de lo que estoy poniendo entre medias alivia el problema...lo que no me ensordece demasiado el triac me provoca una caida de tensión y lo que no me provoca caida de tensión me deja una residual o me deja el triac en disparo. 

Lo malo de colocar dos optos en serie es si cuentas con un espacio limitado para realizar tu circuito...




opamp dijo:


> De acuerdo Scooter y DOSMETROS , se trata de reducir la sensibilidad de la activación  del triac .
> De frente colocaría un triac de por lo menos 800VDRM y de "puerta dura",100ma a más.
> En segundo lugar el MOC es de sólo 400V (insuficiente para 220Vac), aún peor para cargas inductivas , los picos del transitorio en la conexión deben ser importantes y es muy probable que se supere los 400V y activen el triac del MOC.
> Debe colocar el Gate a un potencial más cercano a A1 mediante resistencia de 1KOhm o menor en paralelo con Cond de 0.1uF insensibilizando el gate y amortiguando el ruido electrico .
> ...


----------



## opamp (Abr 5, 2013)

No conoces la técnica de "montar" componentes (uno encima del otro), desplazar pines y soldarlos al aire colocando sólo los necesarios a la pcb. Reconozco que se requiere algo de habilidad manual.
Por estos rincones del globo no se encuentran opto-triac de 800VDRM, y recurrimos a enseriar dos.


----------



## Josema8 (Abr 9, 2013)

Bueno, pues tal y como prometí, aquí estoy contando cómo solucioné el problema.

Finalmente recibí un optotriac zero crossing, el TLP3062. Es un poco más caro que un MOC3021 (cuesta unos 0'8 € con el IVA), pero VALE LA PENA. Lo primero, que aguanta 800V por lo que muuuuuucho tiene que subir la tensión 220 para que se sature o dañe, y lo segundo que es zero crossing de verdad.

Zero Crossing quiere decir que el triac del opto tan sólo se dispara si la carga está en fase cero de la onda y sube. Cuando hay un pico de tensión presente, como sucede cuando se enchufa la carga a la corriente, entonces no hay cero y el triac lo ignora. Cuando desciende ese pico y la carga ha pasado por cero, es decir, está en condiciones de alimentación normales, entonces es cuando el triac queda a la escucha de la señal del gate para disparar al triac de potencia (en mi caso un BT138 normalis y corrientis).

No sé si lo he explicado bien, pero el caso es que ha resuelto mi problema. Ninguna combinación R-C en ninguna parte del circuito ha sido capaz de amortiguar las perrerías en el enchufe que he hecho para que la carga no se disparase en falso, y el optotriac zero crossing SÍ.

Casi se puede recomendar, si los tienes disponibles, el uso de optotriacs zc por defecto, ya que añaden una gran protección eléctrica a la carga que controles contra picos de inicio, uses cargas inductivas o capacitivas.
El uso del MOC 3021 quedaría para cargas que están permanentemente conectadas a la red y por lo tanto no tienen riesgo de que a través de ellas pasen picos tan elevados.

Muchas gracias a todos los que habeis dado vuestras ideas y vuestro tiempo para solucionar lo que me estaba quitando el sueño. 



Opamp, No, no conocía esa técnica, pero me resulta bastante ingeniosa. . Siempre hay que encontrar soluciones. 




opamp dijo:


> No conoces la técnica de "montar" componentes (uno encima del otro), desplazar pines y soldarlos al aire colocando sólo los necesarios a la pcb. Reconozco que se requiere algo de habilidad manual.
> Por estos rincones del globo no se encuentran opto-triac de 800VDRM, y recurrimos a enseriar dos.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 9, 2013)

El 3021 dejalo solo para lámparas o resistencias. Para cargas inductivas, siempre de cruce cero. Lo demas es inútil, dependiendo de cada situación.


----------



## opamp (Abr 9, 2013)

aquilestor, en rectificadores de bajo voltaje y alto amperaje( fuentes de galvanoplastía ) es más económico controlar "dimmerizando" por el primario. Estamos hablando  alrededor de 09VDC a 15VDC dependiendo de los metales a trabajar y de algunos miles de amperios. El primario está en 220Vac ó 380Vac por lo general.


----------



## brian metal (Abr 17, 2015)

Hola qué tal? Se que este tema ya fue solucionado, pero igual contribuyo con mi pequeño aporte sobre este circuito

yo quise implementar el circuito que aparece en la hoja de datos del MOC3041 (puse moc3041 en google y entré al primer resultado: [pdf]Motorola MOC3041, aclaro porque no puedo pegar links porque soy nuevo), es el primer dibujo de la página 4

lo quise hacer para poder controlar el encendido de una lámpara, algo muy simple
pero tenía el problema de que cuando encendía el circuito, la lámpara se encendía por una fracción de segundo, osea un destello, justo como le sucedía a Josema8

y resulta que probé lo que dijo opamp, de conectar 2 MOC3041 en serie, y me solucionó el problema 

así que bueno, esto lo comparto solamente para dejar en evidencia que lo que dijo opamp, funciona, más allá de que él seguro lo dijo porque a él le funcionó, quería contar que a mi también, para si algún día alguien tiene ese problema, ya sepa como solucionarlo  además de que pude solucionarlo comprando 2 MOC3041, y no un TPL3062 que según Josema8 sale más caro

gracias opamp


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola, tengo un inconveniente estoy controlandom un triac bt137 para encender lamparas mediante un optoacoplador moc3021. tengo pulsadores conectado al pic, al precionar un pulsador por ejemplo pulsador 1, el pic activa en 1 la salida correspondiente a ese pulsador, hace actuar al moc, y el moc actua el triac. Hasta ahora sencillo que seria lo basico, pero ahi el problema: a veces se me enciende la luz sola sin haber presionado nada, o tambien se me enciende cuando enciendo el ventilador de techo con el control de velocidad que es mediante transformador y la llave selectora, que esta en otra habitacion. Entonces porque se me enciende solo???, o tengo que utilizar otro tipo de optoacoplador? ahora lo desmonte al opto para que no se me encienda la luz pero nose porque hace eso, de activar solo? Alguien le paso cosas asi? gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola, dices que desconectando el optoacoplador, el TRIAC aún así se dispara?
Cómo se dispara? Sólo un flash o permanente?
Sube el esquema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2018)

Deberías comenzar instalando filtros de línea


----------



## pandacba (Nov 19, 2018)

Puedes publicar tu esquema práctico, tu código y fotos de tu montaje, así sin ver estas alimentando mal al micro


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola voy respondiendo a cada uno Gudino Roberto duberlin, si saco el optoacoplador ya no enciende osea ese está mandando para que se dispare el triac, y no un flash queda la luz encendida. Dosmetros eso del filtro de línea cómo es? Tengo que instalar muchas sino por cada plaqueta, pandacba, el pico lo alimento con esos modulitos que se venden de 220 a 5v que son de 700ma es una fuente switching están buenos, con eso alimento el circuito, el programa del pico es sencillo un input de un pin del puerto B y si es 0 porque está activa las resistencias pullup internas, si precio más output a un pin del puerto y pasa a través de una resistencia de 330ohm al optoacoplador moc3021 y de ahí comando al triac, después subo el circuito pero es re básico me pasa que me lo dispara solo , seguro como dice Dosmetros capaz algo en la línea o variación hace eso, no entiendo. O la fuente esa modulitos de 220 a 5v no sirven o no entiendo que sucede.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 19, 2018)

Publica el esquema para poder orientarte adecuadamente, 
Si alimentas de un modulo swiching al micro intercala un 78L05 estos filtran el ruido del convertidor
Por eso sube el esquema en electrónica se trabaja  con esquemas a la vista y hojas de datos a mano


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 19, 2018)

Hola aqui subi el esquematico en un PDF, la fuente switching se venden por mercado libre FUENTEN SWITCHING, ahi coloco el link pero bueno me sucede eso. Que pasaria si cambio al MOC3041? Pasaria lo mismo? ahora solo lo que hace es encender y apagar, en un futuro me gustaria que haga dimmer.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 19, 2018)

Todos los TRIACs se disparan? O sólo uno?
O en forma aleatoria ?
No quites el optoacoplador, así descartas si el problema viene del control o del disparo.
Sólo quita la resistencia de 470 que va al LED emisor y comprueba.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 20, 2018)

Hola consulta si quito el led lo que hago es solo conectar la pata del microcontrolador directo o vos querés que el microcontrolador deje de actuar sobre el optoacoplador? .
Yo estoy utilizando ahora una sola salida no me fijé las otras pero seguro deben actuar después me fijo cuando llegue a casa. Sin más le optó ya no actúa el triac así que viene del optó hacia atrás pero no entiendo porque todo tan así. Repito por ejemplo actúa después de un rato importa ejemplo enciendo un ventilador de techo y al mover la perilla que actúa sobre el transformador para la velocidad por a veces prende o no o capaz hace un destello. Seguro esto con un transistor y relé no lo hace jeje pero bueno utilizo triac


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 20, 2018)

La  verdad no se comprende bien lo que comentas. Sólo quita la resistencia de 470 ohms que va al optoacoplador y has todas las pruebas de interferencia que se te ocurran.
Si el problema persiste, pues el tema ya está más cercado, sino el problema viene del lado del microcontrolador.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 20, 2018)

Hola, bueno hice lo que dijiste levante las resstencias que van al led del optoacoplador, y no enciende ninguna luz hice de todo prendi ventiladores que es tambien lo que hacia encender y nada. entonces?? que sucede esta haciendo problemas el micro? que hace encender al opto? y como puedo corregir eso? para que el micro no envie señales de encendido? eso es poque se pone inestable me imagino. Capaz se pueda corregir por programa.??


```
#include <16F886.h>
#DEVICE ADC=10
#DEVICE  *=16
//#ignore_warnings  201, 216

#fuses NOWDT
#FUSES NOBROWNOUT    //No brownout reset

#use delay(internal=8MHz)  // Usar 20 MHz para montaje en físico.
//#use     rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_B2, rcv=PIN_B1, stream=PC)


int8 RS_ID = 0x20;                 // Direccion Base de los Modulos
int8 ID_Central = 10;            /// Direccion de la Central
//int8 ID_BT1 = 50;
#define tope_array  40           /// Tamaño del almacenmiento

#define RS485_USE_EXT_INT TRUE
#define RS485_RX_PIN PIN_B0
#define RS485_TX_PIN PIN_B3
#define RS485_ENABLE_PIN   PIN_B2     // Controls DE pin.  RX low, TX high.
#define RS485_RX_ENABLE PIN_B1        // Controls RE pin.  Should keep low.
#define RS485_RX_BUFFER_SIZE tope_array
#define RS485_ID RS_ID
#include "rs485.c"


int1 flag_rs485 = 0;
int8 i,msg[tope_array];
int16 port_pin[4]={PIN_A4, PIN_A5, PIN_A6, PIN_A7};

//#include <stdlib.h>


#INT_TIMER1
void timer1_isr()
{
   if(rs485_get_message(msg, FALSE))
   {
      flag_rs485 = 1;
   }
  // set_timer1(80);
}


//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
// CONFIGURA LA DIRECCION DEL MODULO DE 20 A 2F
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
void address()
{
   int a=RS_ID;
   
   a+=input(PIN_C4);
   a+=(input(PIN_C5)*2);
   a+=(input(PIN_C6)*4);
   a+=(input(PIN_C7)*8);

   RS_ID=a;
}

void clean_msg (void)
{
   for(i=0;i<sizeof(msg);i++)
   {
      msg[i] = 0x00;
   }
}


void RS485send(char* s, int8 id)
{
   int8 size;

   for(size=0; s[size]!='\0'; ++size);

   rs485_wait_for_bus(FALSE);

   while(!rs485_send_message(id, size, s))
      delay_ms(RS_ID);  //RS_ID
}

void trama(int salida, int estado, int tx)
{
   int mascara = 0x00;

   msg[0]=0x4C;
   mascara=salida;
   mascara<<=4;
   mascara^=estado;
   msg[1]=mascara;
   msg[2]=msg[0]+msg[1];

   RS485send(msg, ID_Central);           //Transmite a la Central
   delay_ms(1);
   //RS485send(msg, ID_BT1);           //Transmite a la Central
   if(tx)
      RS485send(msg, RS_ID);  // Transmite al otro modulo
}


void main()
{
   //delay_ms(500);
   //output_low(PIN_A0);
   output_a(0x01);

   address();
   port_b_pullups(0xF0);
   setup_timer_1(T1_INTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_1);

  // rs485_init();
  // delay_ms(300);
   enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);

  // set_timer1(80);
   enable_interrupts(INT_TIMER1);
   rs485_init();



   while (true)
   {

     /* if(!input(PIN_A2))
      {
         msg[0] = 'a';
         RS485send(msg, 0x01);
         while(!input(PIN_A2));
      }

      if(!input(PIN_A3))
      {
         msg[0] = 'b';
         RS485send(msg, 0x01);
         while(!input(PIN_A3));
      }*/

      if(flag_rs485)
      {
         disable_interrupts(global);  //INT_TIMER1
         flag_rs485 = 0;
   
        // if(msg[4]==(msg[2]+msg[3]))
      //   if(input_state(PIN_C0)) //&&(input(PIN_C1)==1)&&(input(PIN_C2)==1)&&(input(PIN_C3)==1));
      //   {
            if(msg[2] == 0x4C)
               output_bit(port_pin[((msg[3]&0xf0)>>4)-1], (msg[3]&0x0f));
           //output_bit(port_pin[((msg[3]>>4)&0x0f)-1], (msg[3]&0x0f));
       //  }
         
         clean_msg();
         enable_interrupts(global);
      }  
 
   
//      disable_interrupts(INT_TIMER1);
      if(!input(PIN_B4)){ output_toggle(PIN_A4); trama(0x01,input_state(PIN_A4),input(PIN_C0)) ;  while(!input(PIN_B4)); delay_ms(10);}
      if(!input(PIN_B5)){ output_toggle(PIN_A5); trama(0x02,input_state(PIN_A5),input(PIN_C1)) ;  while(!input(PIN_B5)); delay_ms(10);}
      if(!input(PIN_B6)){ output_toggle(PIN_A6); trama(0x03,input_state(PIN_A6),input(PIN_C2)) ;  while(!input(PIN_B6)); delay_ms(10);}
      if(!input(PIN_B7)){ output_toggle(PIN_A7); trama(0x04,input_state(PIN_A7),input(PIN_C3)) ;  while(!input(PIN_B7)); delay_ms(10);}
//      enable_interrupts(INT_TIMER1);

   }// FIN WHILE
}
```


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2018)

Debes mejorar la fuente que alimenta al micro


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 20, 2018)

Y como mejoro? si ya es un modulo lo que lo alimenta puse un link que es este Modulo. por eso preguntaba si se pede corregir por software?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2018)

Acordate de :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deberías comenzar instalando filtros de línea


 
A la alimentación de la fuente.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 20, 2018)

Ahi puso uno un comentario de un 7805 sirve eso a la salida de la fuente? 
sino me voy a tener ue buscar esos filtros poner a cada uno de las plaquetas ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 20, 2018)

La primera solución empieza siendo la más sencilla.
Tiene el microcontrolador un condensador de 100nF entre VDD y GND?
Éste tiene que estar lo más cercano posible a los pines antes mencionados, es más yo suelo soldarlos directamente al micro, con los terminales bien cortos.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 20, 2018)

> Tiene el microcontrolador un condensador de 100nF entre VDD y GND?


no lo tiene es tal cual el circuito que pase en el PDF en el ITEM #25  de este tema. vos decis que con eso funciona? lo voy a probar en el dia de mañana si es asi a ver si tengo uno de ese valor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 20, 2018)

Es indispensable ese condensador.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 21, 2018)

Hola, Coloque el condensador de 100nf soldado en las patitas del microcontrolador del otro lado de la plaqueta entre 19 y 20 que son VDD y VSS, y nada sigue el problema y enciende la luz sola.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 21, 2018)

Supongo, que los pines del controlador que no usas, están configurados cómo salida.
Los ruidos eléctricos, también influyen según el diseño del PCB.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 21, 2018)

comento lo que hice, coloque capacitor (condensador) vdd y gnd, sigue sin funcionar, coloque un 7805 igual sigue sin funcionar, voy a probar con el filtro de linea a ver que sucede. 
Otra cosa cuando, cuando alimento al circuito no funciona de una, tengo que resetear para que arranque, porque es eso? cambie la resistencia del reset por otra mas grande igual, hasta saque el condensador a ver si variaba pero nada. Es por algo que no inicia de una? Esto es aparte de que las luces encienden sola que probare con los filtrs ultima prueba sino nose y de lo otro si me ueden decir? gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 21, 2018)

Puentea el diodo que está relacionado al RESET.
Respecto al programa, no veo los fuses que indiquen tipo y modo de oscilador, tampoco si tiene MCLR activado.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 22, 2018)

Hola, saque el diodo y deje solo la resistencia en el boton de reset,  esta en CCS


> #use delay(internal=8MHz)  // Usar 20 MHz para montaje en físico.


esta escrito en el codigo que es el oscilador interno a 8MHZ
si #fuses NOMCLR          reset pin is normal I/O (input ONLY)  , al no colocarlo por default CCS lo deja activo. esta escrito arriba en el programa.

```
#include <16F886.h>
#DEVICE ADC=10
#DEVICE  *=16
//#ignore_warnings  201, 216

#fuses NOWDT
#FUSES NOBROWNOUT    //No brownout reset

#use delay(internal=8MHz)  // Usar 20 MHz para montaje en físico.
//#use     rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_B2, rcv=PIN_B1, stream=PC)
```

asique dos problemas esto que no inicia solo, a caso que presione boton reset. y lo de la luz.


voy a forzar el fuse MCLR cosa que no creo que sea necesario pero lo hare y voy a agregar ottos a ver que sucede aunque hay uno que no me convence mcho que es el BROWNOUT lo voy a dejar activo, pero capaz me lo resetee ante algun ruido, como si fueran ya pocos los problemas de que la luz se me enciende, lo que me faltaria es un reseteo por ruido. Pero probare y agrego el fuses PUT tambien y probare todo esto. lo voy a dejar como escribo abajo.



> #fuses NOWDT
> #fuses MCLR
> #fuses PUT
> #FUSES BROWNOUT



ojala funcione todo bien eso asi me queda solo la otra falla.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 22, 2018)

Añade a los fuses también el tipo de oscilador INTRC_IO. y configura para que corra a 4Mhz primero.
No confío a veces en las configuraciones por defecto del CCS. Aunque sean una obviedad las declaro.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 22, 2018)

Bueno malas noticias sacando de eso que sigue que la luz se enciende sola, si no preciono el boton RESET no inicia el programa del micro
y coloque los fuses asi  y tambien declare osc interno. a 4Mhz



> #fuses NOWDT
> #fuses MCLR
> #fuses PUT
> #FUSES BROWNOUT
> ...



no entiendo porque no funciona de una solo cuando reseteo. Cosa de no creer.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 22, 2018)

Cerciorate que no haya algún pin de entrada en alta impedancia o falso contacto.
Prueba alimentar el sistema a baterías.
Estás probando en protoboard?
Que tipo de lámparas usas? CCFL? filamento? LED?


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 22, 2018)

Pregunta de cual de los dos problemas me consultas? las lamparas son led.
Lo de encenderce las lamparas solo lo ultimo a probar es colocar un filtro que lo hace en el transcurso de la semana siguiente o 2 semanas porque tengo que comprar el filtro, pero si con eso sigue tiro todo a la basura porque ya se hizo de todo y no ecuentro la solucion no hay capacitor ni nada que saque eso parece.

Bueno por lo menos se que el problema de que no inicia de una el programa a conectar es por el software hice uno cortito que precionas boton y enciende y funciono sin nada raro. Despues ire agregando el resto y vere hasta que punto funciona o lo que me genere eso. Me falta ahora ver lo del filtro para que no encienda la luz sola.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 22, 2018)

Quita las lámparas LED, y prueba con otra carga(ventilador, una radio, etc.)  La idea es buscar el origen de la interferencia.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 29, 2018)

Bueno señores tarde en responder porque compre un filtro de linea de 220V que ya vienen todo armado. y lo coloque justo a la entrada de alimentacion de la plaqueta, y la realidad sigue funcionando mal , enciendo un ventilador y se enciende la luz , sigo eligiendo posiciones del venilador, se apaga la luz se enciende de nuevo y asi en forma aleatoria, no sirvio el filtro. Entonces ya nose que hacer? le envia la señal de encendido luego lo apaga porque tan inestable? con todo lo que le puse? QUe HAgo? conecto una fuente de computadora tomando los 5V de ahi a ver que pasa?, desoldando obvio la fuente de la plaqueta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2018)

Has quitado las lámparas a LED y reemplazar por otra carga cómo comenté? Sube una foto del montaje gral.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 29, 2018)

Hola consulta asi, aprendo no tendria igual que funcionar con cualquier lampara? porque no entiendo que puede afectar una lampara LED?, recien conecte una fuente de compuradora y hace lo mismo y ya algo mejor que eso no creo que haya. Voy a subir una foto y en los cables finitos que ves a la izquierda blanco y zul es donde conecte la fuente ATX. Los  dos mas gruesos arriba los 220V, y el de abajo que ves uno marron es el VIVO de la lampara, El neutro es comun de la casa. Pero SI ya tengo conectado una fuente de computadora en la plaqueta ya mas estable no puede estar en microcontrolador, por eso no comprendo.
Saque la Carga y medi con un busca polo y veo como enciende y apaga la luz. para no colocar otra carga que ya se complica. No creo que venga por la lampra led eso. El micro esta enviando señal de encendido y apagado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2018)

La idea es buscar el origen de la interferencia, por eso de quitar las lámparas.
No veo el condensador de 100nF que debe ir entre VDD y GND del microcontrolador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2018)

Hola a todos tengo una pregunta, ?lo porque de los diodos "D12" y "D13"?.
Para mi els son desnesesarios y deben sener quitados porque mas obstaculizan que ayudan .
Coincido altamente con Don Gudino Roberto Duberlin , es necesario lo capacitor de desacople en los pinos de alimentación del PIC , ademas yo añadiria mas un en paralelo de 100uF X 16V por seguridad.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 29, 2018)

Hola gente gracias por responder, Gudino en la respuesta #37 te lo puse que solde el capacitor y sigue sin funcionar, los diodos D12 y D13 no estan instalados. Consulta parece otro capacitor mas? ya cambie hasta la fuente puse una de computadora. para mi va mas alla de la electronica esto. no comprendo. Por mas Filtro, capacitor y fuente ATX, el circuito sigue encenciendo. entonces porque la interferencia por la lampara? si el problema ocurre por algo externo como prender un ventilador por ejemplo. cosas que produzcan arranques o cosas asi.
Hasta envie el neutro del mismo filtro que alimenta la plaqueta me explico? osea VIVO y NEUTRO salen de la plaqueta para alimentar pero sigue, hasta con lampara desconectada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2018)

Deberás centrarte exclusivamente en el microcontrolador. Dices también que en el arranque el micro no corre?  Pueden suceder al menos una de dos posibles. El oscilador no funciona o mal configurado si es externo.
El master Clear, no tiene el nivel lógico que corresponde o está en alta impedancia.
Yo he utilizado y utilizo controladores en ámbito industrial y ésta falla no la he tenido.
Podrías cargar un simple programa, cómo que una entrada, se refleje a una salida y luego haz todas las pruebas.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 29, 2018)

La verdad me rindo porque nose que sucede hice lo que me dijiste un programa re sencillo que es el que esta abajo, presiono enciende, suelto apaga, pero veo como se producen los flasheos de la luz cuando enciendo el ventilador. El programa inicia bien, no reseteo ni nada.


```
#include <16F886.h>

#fuses NOWDT
#fuses PUT
#FUSES NOBROWNOUT

#use delay(internal=4MHz)

void main()
{
   set_tris_a(0x00);
   set_tris_c(0xFF);
   port_b_pullups(0xF0);

   output_a(0x00);


   while (true)
   {
      if(!input(PIN_B7))
         output_high(PIN_A7);
      else
         output_low(PIN_A7);

   }// FIN WHILE
}
```


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 29, 2018)

?Acaso tienes un osciloscopio disponible en las manos ?.
Podrias analizar las salidas del PIC ( o uP no se) que activan los MOCs si realmente tiene actividad cuando enciende  tal ventilador.
Debes tanbien analizar si hay ruidos en ese momento en las entradas del PIC ( o uP no se) que podrian hacer ta efecto.
? Ya esperimentaste alimentar lo PIC ( o uP no se) con una bateria de tensión conpatible , eso descartaria o denunciaria la fuente de alimentación como camiño de interferenzias.
Haora cuanto a un Software malo hecho eso no te puedo ayudar en nada porque soy un perfecto anarfabeto en ese tema, jajajajajajajajaja.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2018)

Añade el #fuses oscilador interno.
Has chequeado que el PCB, no tenga pistas abiertas?
Hay una pequeña posibilidad de que  el PIC, puede tener problemas.


----------



## dcsalg (Nov 30, 2018)

> Haora cuanto a un Software malo hecho eso no te puedo ayudar en nada porque soy un perfecto anarfabeto en ese tema, jajajajajajajajaja.
> !Suerte!.


 No te hagas drama, no, no tengo osciloscopio igual gracias muchachos por responder todas las preguntas pero ya voy a descartar esta plaqueta, Por sobre lo que me dice Gudino, ya habia puesto el fuse con oscilador interno y no funciono, y lo de las plaquetas yo las mande a fabrica las PCB no creo que esten falladas como son prototipos te las envian chequeadas las pistas. Son PCB doble faz la verdad muy lidas lastima este problema. algun momento voy a hacer un protoboard y armar uno de otro diseño y probare como funcionara. pero desisto de esta plaqueta.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 30, 2018)

Ver cargas inductivas... red snubber. no se si ya lo mencionaron., y mete tu circuito en una caja metalica (jaula de faraday)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2018)

papirrin dijo:


> y mete tu circuito en una caja metalica (jaula de faraday)


 
Si , y que la caja tenga conexión a tierra !

Andá espiando cómo lo resuelven las placas de los lavarropas-lavadoras.


----------



## marcosaam (Ene 6, 2021)

dcsalg dijo:


> No te hagas drama, no, no tengo osciloscopio igual gracias muchachos por responder todas las preguntas pero ya voy a descartar esta plaqueta, Por sobre lo que me dice Gudino, ya habia puesto el fuse con oscilador interno y no funciono, y lo de las plaquetas yo las mande a fabrica las PCB no creo que esten falladas como son prototipos te las envian chequeadas las pistas. Son PCB doble faz la verdad muy lidas lastima este problema. algun momento voy a hacer un protoboard y armar uno de otro diseño y probare como funcionara. pero desisto de esta plaqueta.


Si me gustaria saber si con las nuevas PCB fabricadas, se soluciono el problema que tenias dcsalg?. Y si se soluciono, que cambio hiciste en la pcb. mi consulta es por que el circuito es bastante limpio y en el protoboard funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2021)

Hace dos años que no viene ! 

dcsalg Última visita Ene 25, 2019


----------



## marcosaam (Ene 6, 2021)

Josema8 dijo:


> Bueno, pues tal y como prometí, aquí estoy contando cómo solucioné el problema.
> 
> Finalmente recibí un optotriac zero crossing, el TLP3062. Es un poco más caro que un MOC3021 (cuesta unos 0'8 € con el IVA), pero VALE LA PENA. Lo primero, que aguanta 800V por lo que muuuuuucho tiene que subir la tensión 220 para que se sature o dañe, y lo segundo que es zero crossing de verdad.
> 
> ...


Una consulta esto dependeria de la aplicacion en la que se utilizacia el  TLP3062, es asi? me imagino que le utilizas para disparar al inicio de la onda, esto es disparas todo el ciclo y pierdes la opcion de disparar al triac en cualquier angulo del semiciclo. Es correcto o no.? Si es correcto entonces para una aplicacion que requiere un determinado angulo de disparo no podria utilizar el  TLP3062, y por tanto el problema de la conduccion del optotriac al energizar la PCB no se podria solucuionar con el  TLP3062 ni con el MOC3041.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 6, 2021



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hace dos años que no viene !
> 
> dcsalg Última visita Ene 25, 2019


Lo que sucede es que tengo el mismo problema. En el proto funciona correctamente y cuando construi la PCB resulta que aparece ruido lo que proboca la conduccion de triac sin haber realizado ningun disparo, el voltaje en la carga "lampara led"  "es un voltaje de 68vrms, y el suministro es de 110vrms".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2021)

Y si subís el diagrama y contás el problema así pueden ayudarte mejor ?

*23)* Es de mala educación referir una consulta a un solo miembro de la Comunidad, además de que te estas perdiendo la posibilidad de que otros miembros del Foro te respondan.


Además del diagrama , fotos del montaje , frente y dorso.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 6, 2021)

Pues ya es raro que funcione en el protoboard y no en el PCB. Apostaría a que el PCB está mal hecho.

Así adivinando más aún se me ocurre que está hecho simétrico.


----------

